# H:SM, Daemons W:SM,Daemons



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

I have 2 Dreadnoughts, a tactical squad and a scout squad, i also have 20 OOP metal Bloodletters. Im wanting:

2 Landraider Crusaders
SS:TH or CML Terminators
Nurgle Daemons at these rates:

7 Bloodletters - 1 Metal Great Unclean one
5 Bloodletters - 1 Metal Nurgle Daemon Prince
1 Bloodletter - 1 Metal Plague Bearer
1 Bloodletter - 2 Metal Nurgling Bases

Im also buying terminator bits. I need 16 TH:SS and 8 Cyclone Missile Launchers, which i will buy all in cash/paypal oh and blank or deathwing terminator shoulder pads. 

Ill also buy Nurgle Daemons and TH:SS terminators and Land Raider Crusader for cash pm me with offer


----------

